# Help



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

A lot of time when you are trying to figure out wiring diagrams, it can seem overwhelming because you are looking at the big picture, but if you take it one step at a time it is not so bad. If you have some pictures, I might be able to help, but your best bet will be to take it one wire at a time and compare it to the wiring diagram.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Bless you Charles, you are the olny man that has stepped up to help. 
Here is the diagram:








I just want th key switch, the starter,alternator,PTO switch, PTO.
Tell me what ya think


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

Just take it one step/leg at a time and you should be okay.

I opened the file up in paint to add where the wires go for the starter. This can make it easier to understand, but always save the file with a different name so you do not mess up the original. 

I traced the wires that you would need for the starter. The first thing you would want to do is locate all of the components(starter, pto switch, solenoid, charge indicator, key switch).

After you have located the components, start checking the wires one leg at a time. 

Check from the starter to the solenoid first, then the solenoid to the battery, then the solenoid to the PTO switch, and so on. 

Before you start connecting or disconnecting anything though identify all of the parts. Do not hook up the batter until you are finished.

Does this help answer your question?


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

So all the other wires coming/going or to/from the PTO switch are NOT being used?


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

1610 CUB said:


> So all the other wires coming/going or to/from the PTO switch are NOT being used?


Well they are not being used for the starter, but they are being used for something. 

For instance going clockwise from the wire I drew as red, the next wire (at about 2 O'clock) goes to the alternator.

Just look at one system at a time though. So rather than worrying about all of the wires, get the starter figured out, then the alternator, and so forth. By the time you have finished all the individual components, you will end up with a complete system.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

All 5 wires to the PTO switch are used for different functions. I've read your posts and I am unclear as to what you have to start with and what are you exactly trying to accomplish?

Added: What safety features have been disabled seat switch, relay, reverse switch, relay? Does this lawn tractor run or crank?


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

47_47 said:


> All 5 wires to the PTO switch are used for different functions. I've read your posts and I am unclear as to what you have to start with and what are you exactly trying to accomplish?
> 
> Added: "What safety features have been disabled seat switch, relay, reverse switch, relay? Does this lawn tractor run or crank?


The cub does have the neutral safety switch PTO switch Key. 
I went out to cut grass and got nothing. I went and got a new battery. Still nothing Then I got the red :furious:a** and went after everything that went nowhere. Its my fault my bad. I mean all of us smash something:whistling2:. I hoped I could get some help on the sly. But I've been busted, If you all turn and run I'll understand


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I won't turn and run, but do need to know what problems you are having. Writing in jibberish doesn't help.

I'll take it that this ran before.
So, you went to start it and it didn't crank.
You installed a new battery and nothing
Then you did???

You will need a 12 volt test light to troubleshoot.
First check all battery cables (both ends) for tightness and corrosion, repair or replace as necessary.
Use the test light at the solenoid and check for power on the red wire that returns from the PTO switch with a helper turning the key to crank. This will test all switches, wiring and relays of the tractor.
If it lights, check for voltage at the output (wire to starter) of the solenoid (cranking the engine). No light-replace solenoid or repair solenoid ground, Light problem is starter, cable to starter or ground. 
If the red return wire to the solenoid does not light the test lamp, check the inline fuse to the charge lamp. If fuse is good, tell me what components are easy to access and I'll tell you what you test next.

The safety features were put there for a reason, but I'll not judge and try to help.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Charles, 47_47 I'm sorry I did not get back sooner! The mower is up and running! The reason I could not figure it out...... I was sick! I had pneumonia nothing was right inside my head! But all is well now, ten days in a pulmonary care unit, and I'm good to go! Thanks


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that you and you tractor are doing fine. For my own knowledge, what was wrong with the cub?


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

47_47 We (my brother & I) had to rewire the mess I made when I was sick. So after straiting out the mess and removing wires that went no where like light, seat switch, we also removed the neutral safety switch (till I can get a new one) any way what ever it was its fixed now. 
I know enough about electricity to get in trouble! Electricity = FM (f*cking magic) ";-)
Thanks for your input and putting up with me pneumonia not only steals your breath but deprives the brain of oxygen things get real weird then!


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

I am happy to hear you got everything up and running.


----------

